
The Case for Taking a Very Little Bit of LSD Every Day – Mother Jones – Medium - blackwingbear1
https://medium.com/mother-jones/the-case-for-taking-a-very-little-bit-of-lsd-every-day-d74ebb454863#.oqqw61m04
======
tcj_phx
This article covers a lot more ground than just LSD... Mental health,
antidepressants, PMS, the drug war, etc.

LSD is a very useful anti-serotonin agent. I've been trying a different anti-
serotonin chemical and have found it to be quite useful. It's easier to sleep
all night, mainly...

~~~
timmyd803
What do you mean by anti-serotonin agent? One of LSD's (and many other
classical psychedelics) primary mechanisms of action is as a serotonin
receptor agonist. That means the psychoactive molecules enter the system and
essentially behave like "extra" serotonin.

Also, taking it every day would quickly result in no effect. Tolerance builds
extremely rapidly to psychedelics like LSD and psilocybin. Allowing at least a
week between doses will ensure that tolerance is not a hindrance.

My perspective is that taking sub-psychedelic doses of LSD foster a feeling of
having "arrived". There's nowhere else to be, so putting off projects or tasks
seems silly; work, even the uncomfortable stuff, becomes more of an engaging
puzzle or challenge, and there's a heightened awareness of the body that makes
it trivially easy to make good choices (one just really wants to eat that
fruit and use the standing desk that day).

Just one psychonaut's $0.02

~~~
tcj_phx
> What do you mean by anti-serotonin agent?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ritanserin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ritanserin)

I don't have any experience with LSD or other such substances.

------
alistproducer2
I'd like to attest to this idea but with mushsrooms. at sub hallucination
doses, mushrooms are like really awesome weed.

